# Grizzly 6" Rotary Table w/ Dividing Plates



## danleereed (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello Gang,
   I just purchased a Grizzly 6" rotary table with dividing plates. Horizontal and vertical mounts. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017IDWP4/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1

Also I got a MT#2 x ER20 collet holder to make do as a chuck of sorts for the time being. Plus a small set of collets.

http://www.amazon.com/Straight-Coll...ension/dp/B00G9FQKPY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I plan on using this to learn gear making on a small scale. Make a few geared contraptions. Also making hex ends on some special threaded items. Probably make a few dials too.

I am excited for it to arrive. The pricing is great compared to what I have come across in my searches. Hope it turns out to be a good investment still...

On the dials, how do you guys go about doing the numbering? I've seen a few videos about doing the index lines, but none on the numbering. Still trying to figure that one out.

Hope your all having a great weekend.

Thanks for looking,
Dan Reed


----------



## kizmit99 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have that rotary table also.  
Would be interested in hearing how the collet holder works out for you.  Please post more once you get it, and put it to use...
Looking for ideas...  thanks.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 3, 2014)

I have the same table as well, the through hole on mine isn't tapered which I thought was odd. I have a small three jaw and four jaw chuck that I mount up though. Made quite a few gears and it works great as long as I don't get distracted while indexing. Had a ER32 collet holder as well but didn't like the fact you couldn't pass stock through it, finally built one for my lathe. It did work well enough though with short pieces of stock.

shawn


----------



## cuseguy (Aug 3, 2014)

I have the same model table also. I have had mine for almost 3 years and it has served me admirably. As coincidence would have it. Just this week I converted mine to CNC! I used my own design attaching a stepper and the table has very little backlash at all. In fact, I wanted to cut gears in a quicker manner.  Its been a tool that keeps on giving! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## cuseguy (Aug 3, 2014)

double posted


----------



## iron man (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a indexing head as well but I do not like taking the dials out of my lathe and try to align everything on an indexing head I just posted a solution that may help.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24787


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 4, 2014)

I got the grizzly set too. I like the quality for something from India. It does come with a pretty nice owners manual that will walk you through dividing  complete with charts. Also how to set it up and use it with the hand crank instead. You could probably go to Grizzly website with your model number and look through (or print) the manual. Maybe that will get you by till it gets there)


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 4, 2014)

To answer the op.A number stamp set is a good way to number dials.


 Here is a thread doing just that. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24787


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 4, 2014)

Guess I read that all wrong) oops. I would borrow Dad's stamps out of his chest and make up a rest/guide to keep me from making crooked numbers.


----------

